# 41st annual Pumpkin Run



## talleyman01

Anyone going to the pumpkin run in new symrna end of october?


----------



## n2oef

yep i'll be there,its about 3 miles from my house...


----------



## talleyman01

Deff lookin like its gonna be a good one this year! with all this rain should be quite interesting


----------



## backwoodsboy70

ill be there with 10 other riders!


----------



## n2oef

nice and wet out here still..


----------



## AMC

Hey,..New to the forum, 1st post.

I'm a member of the Apollo Motorcycle Club who host this event, I'm also the chairman of this event.

Anyone have any questions or need any info...I can check in here about twice a day.

I'm going to contact the Admin and see if it's cool with them if I give out a couple of FREE passes.....

AMC


----------



## Polaris425

^ It's good with us!


----------



## primetime1267

I have always wanted to go, but the time frame never works for us. But my buddies have gone the past few years in a row, they absolutely have a blast they say!!!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i have a blast everytime i go there !!!, luckily its 10 miles from my house


----------



## AMC

Alright then....I got the go ahead from the Boss.

How about the first person to post up a pic of themself on there 4wheeler, side x side, UTV......your ride........holding a PUMPKIN will receive the first FREE pass to the 41st Annual Pumpkin Run.

Good luck fellas.....and gals.

AMC


----------



## backwoodsboy70

If anyone is plannin to head out there and wants to meet up and ride with us, feel free to call or txt 386 216 0910 more ppl the better!


----------



## AMC

For more details and to register online....go to

apollomotorcycleclub.com

I'll be headed up to the event property this wekend to finish up the trail work and won't be online again till Sunday evening.

I'll post up some pictures of the conditions then.

AMC


----------



## AMC

$25 online pre-registration ends tonight at midnight.

$35 at the gate.


----------



## n2oef

my parts better come in on thurs like they are supposed to or ill be riding the lil warrior on 25's instead of my kodiak on ag tires...either way im there.


----------



## Polaris425

I Cant believe no one has posted a pic yet to get free passes.


----------



## Roboquad

What is the actual ride date....


----------



## talleyman01

poker run is sat during the day and the real fun starts at night the run starts after dark


----------



## AMC

16+ mile South loop trail opens Saturday morning at 7:00am.

First 50 people to get in on the Poker run get to ride the 8 mile North loop trail from 1pm to 5pm, everyone else gets to ride the north loop starting at dark (8:00pm) $10 per hand best hand wins 100% ($500)

Obsticle course starts at noon Saturday till 1:00, if you can complete it without going out, there will be prizes.

Water wheelie contest starts at 5:00pm till 6:00pm, judges will score several catagories and prizes will be awarded.

Hot showers and radiator wash stations will be available.

Lot's of stuff to do.

AMC


----------



## mudgeek

Not much of a pumpkin but it is a pumpkin


----------



## Polaris425

At least it's participation!! :bigok:


----------



## mudgeek

I am looking forward to going and hope to take the new to me quad. just a few more parts that should be here soon to let that happen. I have a back up incase not. Should be a great time, looking forward to meeting new people.


----------



## AMC

Ok,,,,,I did say "Pumpkin"......not an orange gas cap.....Just Kidding.

You have won yourself a FREE pass to the 41st Annual Pumpkin Run, PM me your contact info to receive details of how to claim your FREE pass.

See you there.

AMC


----------



## mudgeek

Thank you AMC, what can I say best I could do short notice. LOL , 
I sent my contact info to you.


----------



## birddog76

AMC said:


> Ok,,,,,I did say "Pumpkin"......not an orange gas cap.....Just Kidding.
> 
> You have won yourself a FREE pass to the 41st Annual Pumpkin Run, PM me your contact info to receive details of how to claim your FREE pass.
> 
> See you there.
> 
> AMC


 is there anywhere to ride during the day sounds like the trails are closed. just ride aound camping area or what.


----------



## n2oef

opening day is here finally!! working out some issues with my quad tonight so i'll be ready to ride in the morning.great way to break in a brand new engine huh..


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Ill be there sat morning with a bunch off ppl staying all night


----------



## talleyman01

Just wanted to take a moment and thank everyone from Apollomotorcycle club once again you guys came through with a great ride and its people like you guys that make riding so much fun. Trail was super sloppy and wet just the way we like it. Thanks again and we will see you in April!!!


----------



## n2oef

yep had a blast!! wish my quad would have been a lil more water proof-cvt got wet a few times..and i couldnt really abuse it because the front cv's i ordered didnt come in so i had to baby it with my clicking ones...


----------



## speedman

i know everyone took some pics. so post them up i wanna see how this place is


----------



## talleyman01




----------



## talleyman01




----------



## talleyman01




----------



## n2oef

i actually didnt get many pics,was either riding thru the nasty stuff or in a spot that i couldnt get a decent pic of it.the trails are very tight and winding,rubbed a few trees on the trails with my quad.hardest part was guessing the depth of the water...just because it looked like it wasnt serious it usually was pretty nasty.then there were spots that looked exactly the same,and only had 5" of water...


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i had a blast there , the water wheelie pit got pretty deep as the day went on, the trails were deep and the mud was thick in spots to where my belt wasnt liking my 31's lol cant wait for rabbit run nxt spring!


----------



## talleyman01




----------



## talleyman01




----------



## speedman

Looks like a big place to ride I'll go next year or next event 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------

